# Looking to complete more of my collection.



## jax1511 (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi, I have a lot of cards that I am missing from my collection and I also have a few extras so I have created a google sheets with what I have and need. I am trying to complete my collection and my most wanted are Kabuki and Lyman but any trades would be greatly appreciated, let me know if you have any offers. Thanks! 









						Amiibo Cards
					

Sheet1  My Wish list,Available to Trade Series 1 amiibo cards,Series 3,Series 1 amiibo cards,Series 3 Card number, Name, Card Type, Birthday,205, Phyllis, Special,Nov 21st,Card number,Name,How many, Card Type, Birthday,Card number, Name,How many, Card Type 3, DJ KK, Special,Aug 23rd,207, Mabel, S...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Aringon (Apr 13, 2020)

How about your 168 Nan, 251 Chester, and 300 Chrissy for my 004 Sable, 023 Cheri, 087 Bunnie, and 361 Purrl?

Oh btw, just to confirm, you're US trading right?


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 13, 2020)

Sent you a PM!


----------



## TechBonus (Apr 13, 2020)

Will send you a pm


----------



## Aeona (Apr 13, 2020)

PMed you!


----------



## Taffy (Apr 13, 2020)

I left you a pm!


----------



## jax1511 (Apr 13, 2020)

Aringon said:


> How about your 168 Nan, 251 Chester, 300 Chrissy, and 331 Pashmina for my 004 Sable, 023 Cheri, 087 Bunnie, 203 Tom Nook, 265 Gala, and 361 Purrl?
> 
> Oh btw, just to confirm, you're US trading right?


Yes I am in the US


----------



## Aringon (Apr 13, 2020)

Alright I'm in the US too, but is that trade OK? You know how to get in to your conversations right?


----------



## jax1511 (Apr 14, 2020)

I have updated the list after some trades and will need some time to get everything in order after more responses than I expected, thank you all so much for the help and for being understanding and I will get to all responses as soon as I can.


----------



## Kai604 (Apr 14, 2020)

dmed you


----------



## AJ7 (Apr 14, 2020)

PMed!


----------



## jax1511 (Apr 16, 2020)

Thank you everyone for all the interest! I had no idea how many trades offers I would receive and I need to take a quick break to focus on the rest of my semester thanks to classes being moved online. I will post again when I am ready to trade again and thank you to those who I had a chance to make a deal with and I'm sorry to those who I could not but I will return soon. Thanks for understanding!


----------

